# Yanmar SA424



## Steelworker17 (Mar 22, 2021)

I have a Yanmar SA424 and I want to add a grapple in place of the front loader. It looks like this tractor has it's own proprietary quick attach mount and there doesn't seem to be a grapple made by Yanmar. What do I want to convert this mount to? Where can I get the mount to purchase?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Steelworker17 said:


> I have a Yanmar SA424 and I want to add a grapple in place of the front loader. It looks like this tractor has it's own proprietary quick attach mount and there doesn't seem to be a grapple made by Yanmar. What do I want to convert this mount to? Where can I get the mount to purchase?


FYI - > You would have gotten a faster response in the Yanmar section. 

I would recommend looking at John Deere grapples with the same interface, then Club Cadet machines made by Yanmar, the RK tractors, and possibly the TYM machines. Yanmar has been interacting with those brands for either 45 years or 10 years. 

A grapple works really nice with wood fields converted over to pasture. 

My son calls a grapple, the teeth of a T-Rex. 🐲


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

be careful of the 9apps attachment


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Good catch Fred!


----------



## willy81 (Jan 30, 2020)

something like this maybe? HLRG79 - Woods Equipment

willy


----------



## Rocko324 (Jun 7, 2021)

Check this guy out

Custom Yanmar Quick Attach - YouTube


----------



## willy81 (Jan 30, 2020)

Steelworker17 said:


> I have a Yanmar SA424 and I want to add a grapple in place of the front loader. It looks like this tractor has it's own proprietary quick attach mount and there doesn't seem to be a grapple made by Yanmar. What do I want to convert this mount to? Where can I get the mount to purchase?
> 
> Perhaps this would be a better route??? Add-A-Grapples-Single, Double, Pallet Fork Grapple - Ask Tractor Mike
> keep your bucket on no need to take it off with the above
> ...


----------

